# Where to get Megs Glass Cleaner locally



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Is there anywhere that sells Megs Glass cleaner concentrate locally.

I use alot of glass cleaner in work and i thought buying bulk would be cheaper than buying from the supermarket.

I bought some autosmart stuff, £10 for 5L and was told its not to be diluted.

I see the Megs stuff can be used 10 to 1 though, so buying 3.78L will give me 40 litres, for around £20.

I havent used the AS stuff yet but have been told a little will go a long way. Whats my best bet?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

would you not be better to use the AS then buy more??


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i have the megs detailer range and it smells amazing :argie:


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Will be using the AS stuff this week and the 5 litres should last us a month or so, just looking info on what to use when the AS runs out. 50p a litre as opposed to £2 a litre sounds good.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

id reccomend trying some of this mate comes in european 5 ltr sizes and that makes 50 ltr ready to use. i use it all the time and streaks and rainbows just fade away in seconds. bit longer on cold days but same result.

http://www.onlineshine.com/glass-cleaners-polish/cartec-glass-cleaner-liquid-5-litre-/prod_45.html


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Bbarnes said:


> Will be using the AS stuff this week and the 5 litres should last us a month or so, just looking info on what to use when the AS runs out. 50p a litre as opposed to £2 a litre sounds good.


let me know what you think of the AS stuff,as i haven't bought it as yet from my rep,might just stick to the megs concentrate stuff,it works out even good for my customers :thumb:


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

karl_liverpool said:


> id reccomend trying some of this mate comes in european 5 ltr sizes and that makes 50 ltr ready to use. i use it all the time and streaks and rainbows just fade away in seconds. bit longer on cold days but same result.
> 
> http://www.onlineshine.com/glass-cleaners-polish/cartec-glass-cleaner-liquid-5-litre-/prod_45.html


thanks

that can definitely be diluted? it doesn't say so on the description.

Im considering with the AS mixing up a bottle 10:1 and one neat and comparing the two


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Bbarnes said:


> thanks
> 
> that can definitely be diluted? it doesn't say so on the description.
> 
> Im considering with the AS mixing up a bottle 10:1 and one neat and comparing the two


100% positive. been using their range for over 3 years now. only things that cant be diluted 10:1 is the polish's and the vinyl dressing. the apc is minimum dilution 10:1 
not found any weak spots in the range up to now.
its not well known on here but i can guarantee they are top notch products.
they even offer a full refund on the starter kits if you arent happy with it.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Where about are you in the country m8ty?


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Im in belfast


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

The megs concentrate is phenomenal even at suggested dilution. Streak free every time and cuts through grease like nobody's business! :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Davy at procar!


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

It depends where about you are there are a number of stockists, Chris at Autowindscreen and Motorspares in Balloo is where I get mine!


----------



## padre9390 (Feb 19, 2010)

Have you tried the megs stockist goes to all car shows with trailer full of products used to go by name djf graphics (think he dropped the djf) he's based an outskirts of B'mena would post number but not sure of rules (new member).


----------



## padre9390 (Feb 19, 2010)

Just realised try megs main website he's on there as contact.


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

padre9390 said:


> Have you tried the megs stockist goes to all car shows with trailer full of products used to go by name djf graphics (think he dropped the djf) he's based an outskirts of B'mena would post number but not sure of rules (new member).


Have bought from him before up at the Ford Fair and the M car show in kings hall.

Wasn't 100% where he traded from though.


----------

